# Mother and Son



## iRay808

My friends wife with her new born.. let me know what you think. Constructive criticism welcomed


----------



## ifi

Can't see faces of either mom or son. But I'm not really sure about what you were going for?


----------



## pmsnel

+1 I find the picture a bit distracting. To much going on with all the people. Only because you did selective colouring, do we know who the mother is (I think?).


----------



## UUilliam

its a snapshot, even at that, it is nothing special.

looks like a photograph aunt bessie would take to show the family.


----------

